# Tomcat / Java unter Debian mit APT



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Hallo!
Folgendes:
Debian Woody, Apache 1.3...
Ich versuch grad mir den Tomcat4 zu installieren, aber dazu brauch ich ja auch ein Java Devolopment Kit, richtig?
Also sources zu apt hinzugefügt und
: apt-get install j2sdk1.3
Das altebekannte Problem:
j2sdk depends on j2re1.3
: apt-get install j2re1.3
j2re depends on locales
: apt.get install locales
locales depends on glicb6.*.**   <- irgndne Version habs nich im Kopf
: apt-get install glibc6.*.**
Going to install libc6 instad of glibc6 (oda so)
Sorry libc6 is already the newest version...

Steh jetzt irgendwie aufm Schlauch!
Hoffe mir kann einer helfen!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

Das jdk würde ich ohne über apt installlieren.
 Hol dir zudem das 1.4 er.

Das ist eine einfache binaerdatei, die du nachdem du sie ausgepackt
hast ausführen kannst.
Vorteil ist, Java komplett ist in dem einen ordner untergebracht.
ich z.b habe immer

/inst
/inst/jdk1.4blblub/
/inst/java->jdk1.4

Sprich ein Link /inst/java das direkt auf das aktuelle jdk zeigt.
dann nimm die variable JAVA_HOME=/inst/java und
PATH=$PATH:/inst/java/bin mit auf.
Wenn du eh grad dabei bist die ~/.bashrc zu vergewaltigen schreib
schonmal den Pfad für Tomcat mit dazu:
CATALINA_HOME=[pfad]
TOMCAT_HOME=[pfad]
ist dasselbe


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Ok, hört sich gut an (ich vertrau dir mal)
Bin zwar nicht so begeistert von einfachen Binaries, weil APT die Sachen immer Recht sauber hält, aber ok.

Aber nur mal ganz theoretisch, was mach ich wenn ich sonen Fall mit APT habe?

Greetz und 
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Achja, haste zufällig grad den Link im Kopf wo ich jdk1.4 krieg?
Ists eingetlich egal ob ich jetzt j2sdk oder sonst was nehme?
Greetz...


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. August 2003)

Das J2SDK gibts natürlich bei Sun - sogar mit IDE (NetBeans) zusammen.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Habs mir schon gedacht, danke!
War nur etwas verwirt wegen die ganzen Ankürzungen JDK J2SDK J2RE J2SE und so


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

J2SDK - Java 2 Software Development Kit
JRE - Java Runtime Enviromet
J2SE - Java 2 Standard edition

Java 2 ist der Marketing name von Java grösser als > 1.2

Standard Edition heisst: 
Standardmässige austattung, auch als  Desktop Edition bekannt. 

J2ME währe MicroEdition
Beschränkte Edition für den betrieb auf z.b. Handys, palms, uhren usw

J2EE -> Enterprise Edition 
Für grossen Unternehmenseinsatz verteilter Rechner mit EJB <- hehe noch ne abkürzung  usw.
Auch Servlets sind teil von J2EE. 'Jedoch bekommst sämmtliche benötigten jars mit dem tomcat sowieso geliefert weshalb du nur das J2SE brauchst.

PS: Wenn eine abkürzung mit J anfängt hats was mit Java zu tun. ist klar oder?


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Höhö, mit J is schon klar 
Also J2RE werd ich ja dann wohl auch brauchen,wie?
J2SE aber nich, oda?
*verwirrtbin*


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

im J2SDK in der Form J2SE ist immer auch eine JRE enthalten, is klar?


----------

